# Some token sheets for you.



## BuzzardB (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, new here so I thought I would start off with the gift of token sheets i've made.

I didn't do any of the art (fixed and edited with photoshop where need be though) but I gathered the art, removed background and set these up to scale for use in my 4e game.

Here you go

Please tell me what you think, there are currently 8 pages of them and I make a new one every couple of weeks.


----------



## ceiling90 (Jun 7, 2011)

How big do the token print?


----------



## BuzzardB (Jun 7, 2011)

ceiling90 said:


> How big do the token print?




Used the legal paper size in photoshop (8.5" x 11")

Each grid square is a 1" square so they are the perfect size for battlemaps
What I do is take the png files to kinkos (fedex office) and have them print them off in colour on glossy card stock and then cut them with an exacto knife.

printing off 1 of each of the 8 pages cost me like $11 CAD, so I did 2 of each for an assload of tokens.


----------



## ceiling90 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool, might do that. Anyway to make some myself?


----------



## BuzzardB (Jun 7, 2011)

ceiling90 said:


> Cool, might do that. Anyway to make some myself?




Certainly, if you have photo editing software it's easy, but time consuming.
I use photoshop, but gimp, paintshop and maybe even paint.net will work.

Make a new image thats set to legal paper 8.5" x 11x with a transparent background.

Change it so it has a 1" grid overlay wit snap on.
Now scour the internet for images you want and save them.
Open them in photoshop and use the pen tool to remove the background if they have one. Once one that change the canvas size to be a square.
For example if the image is 404x368 pixels make its 404x404, it will add extra whitespace to fill it.

Now that you have a perfect square go to image size and make it 300 resolution (what legal paper setting automatically makes the bigger page) and make it 1" x 1" if it a small or medium creature, 2" x 2" for large and add inches for bigger creatures. Then flatten the image if need be, copy and paste into the large image with the grid on it, align to the grid spots. snap will hep with that immensely. now....find more images and repeat. 

Once saved the png file will be pretty big like 8-11MB, I usually run it through image ready for the ones I post to imgur to reduce the size of them down to 800kb-1mb without losing too much quality.


----------



## ceiling90 (Jun 8, 2011)

That sounds rather intensive, but not anymore so than anything else. Thanks.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Fiona Norris (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for these, i have spent most of today looking for something like this it is very much appreciated.


----------



## hugodlr (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice work - thank you!

Blessings & Peace,
Hugo


----------



## Makellen Weisert (Jun 9, 2018)

What I did was print these off on regular ol' printer paper, and glue them onto appropriately sized wooden discs, and then write what they are on the back. They're not nearly as pretty as taking them to a printing shop, but they're very effective. Thank you for posting these, they have made it onto my list of DM/GM resources that I share with some other friends.


----------



## sketchingjohn (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for providing these.  I'm sure a lot of folks will find them useful!


----------



## Imaculata (Jun 19, 2018)

Great work. My only critique would be to replace that photograph of a tiger with artwork of a tiger instead, so that all the tokens are drawn. But fantastic job. These tokens are excellent replacement of miniatures, and cheaper to make too.


----------

